# The Battle of Britain! with Hayley Westenra



## Harmonic Hector

Hey people!

For anyone who lives in the U.K this summer, there's going to be a tour featuring Hayley Westenra and the Central Band of the RAF, in honour of the 70th anniversary of the Battle of Britain. From the website:

_*Their Finest Hour*
The Battle of Britain 70th Anniversary Tour featuring forces songbird Hayley Westenra and the Central Band of the RAF

A celebration of bravery, sacrifice and freedom, featuring some of the most popular music from the era, and with narration from 'Flying Ace' Squadron Leader Tom Jones.

Step back into British history and celebrate the inspirational speeches, music and valour that helped define generations to come.
*
'if the British Empire and its Commonwealth last for a thousand years, men will still say, 'This was their finest hour'... Winston Churchill, 1940*

Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many to so few.'Winston Churchill 1940_

More information is on the website, and I think there's a link to the tickets purchase page there.

First stops on the tour are Eastbourne (6th July), Southend (7th July), Blackburn (12th July), for anyone who lives there.


----------



## Chris

A bit too distant for me unfortunately


----------



## Harmonic Hector

Chris said:


> A bit too distant for me unfortunately


Oh, damn. That's a shame!


----------

